# Cortisone injection at mid foot



## codedog (Apr 6, 2009)

Patient was turned to the left foot where dorsal mid foot injection was performed in the area of maximal tenderness . This was was done in addition to a carpal tunnel  release in an ASC setting . I have the code foe carpal tunnel, but the injection code , I'M not sure would it be 20550? THANKS


----------

